
Startup School notes on GitHub - fenguin
https://github.com/charlesfeng/startup-school-notes/tree/master/2016
======
fenguin
Hey guys, I'm here and taking notes -- I've put some from the morning talks
onto GitHub; please PR if you have any improvements or more details! Let's
make the best notes ever :)

------
jadlimcaco
This is very useful. Thanks for doing it, I was gonna attend but something
came up last minute.

